# Hawgs in So Dak! (pic heavy)



## Rick Acker

Had a blast over the 4th catching bass in S.D. My family & I caught (7) Smallmouth Bass C & R whoppers over 18 inches. Lost one that was well over 20 inches! Best of all my 6 year old boy Caught 3 himself!


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice 17 inch Bucket!


----------



## Rick Acker

My wife with a nice 16 inch Smallie!


----------



## Rick Acker

One of our (7) Smallie C & R whoppers!


----------



## Rick Acker

One of my 18 plus Smallies


----------



## Rick Acker

Fat pig my kid caught on Top Water!


----------



## Rick Acker

18 incher...


----------



## Rick Acker

Another one of Hunter's 18 plus fish.


----------



## Rick Acker

This one was pushing 19!


----------



## Rick Acker

His Final of 3 whoppers...This trip is going to cost me a fortune in replicas for the kid!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice smallies Rick!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Great pictures. And great fish.

I don't know who's smile is bigger....Proud mom and dad's...or your sons. Congrats....and that is what it is all about. :beer:


----------



## Bagman

Very nice. Good to see there are still some of us visiting the bass forum. The place was beginning to look like a ghost town. Is that Roy? I have never fished SoDak...but thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## ileddog

Good work Rick (and family ) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J.D.

Very nice! Your kid looks like he had a blast!


----------

